# Service StabiliTrek, Service Traction Control, Service Power Steering



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Check the coil pack connector


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure what that is. My brother thinks it may be the anti-theft. It's being towed to the dealer tomorrow so I'll let them deal with it. 275 miles left on warranty then I'm not sure what the heck I'm going to do. Too many problems the last 5000 miles. I am tempted to get the extended warranty if I can get it at a reasonable price.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Battery serves much more than just an electrical storage device for starting your vehicle. Also acts as the filter for the alternator. Without proper voltage, all of those microcontrollers will go crazy. And why just the coil pack connector? Can be anywhere. 

Coil packs are actually a good thing, confines those 40KV spark plug pulses to a small confined space unlike spark plug wires going all over the place. Then associated with high impedance 5 volt logic. Heck just a 0.75 V pulse on the wrong pin on a flashram chip will wipe out the firmware.

Every since OBD II was introduce, paying extra for AAA towing insurance and have means to communicate when driving on a lonely road in sub zero weather with extra blankets. Don't even want to think about the millions of transistor signals have to pass through to even get a spark. 

Least they can do is to go back to PROM, far more stable, but would cost a buck more. Nobody asked me if I am willing to pay a buck more, nor even a buck more for a fuel pump access plate. Hate dropping a tank just to replace a made in China fuel pump. Then still using a brush motor where the technology exists for a brushless motor for a few cents more.

Should advertised, you want problems? We've got problems, and a vast majority of these are unnecessary.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm leaning to battery or cable as well. Anti theft would look like this with the message and car padlock icon on.












Coil packs go but usually when they get wet a lot. I killed mine in the winter snow storm at the beginning of this year.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Coil packs go but usually when they get wet a lot. I killed mine in the winter snow storm at the beginning of this year.


Interesting you should say that. Ever since the engine shield was cut for the fire recall, I have noticed there is a lot of water getting on top of the engine when it rains. We had a good size rain a couple of weeks ago so I am wondering if something electrical got wet.

EDIT: Here is what my engine looks like after driving in rain since the shield cut. I typically try and clean it up but since it had been raining so much I thought I'd wait to be sure.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad I wasn't actually stuck on the road using road side assistance. 

Made the appointment yesterday to have it towed this morning. They called at 6AM to confirm and called back shortly after contacting a local tow company. They said 8AM. 8:15 passes and no one shows. I call roadside assistance and they said their system was down so they couldn't help me. Luckily they told me the company name during the earlier call. I call the company up and the guy sounded like he just rolled out of bed. He went on to tell me its just a dead battery and to jump it. I told him I did. So he hesitantly sends out a truck. The guy in the truck uses a battery booster and confirms there is nothing wrong with the battery. 

Dealer has. He says lots of stuff looks to need replacing based on initial findings. Maybe I'll have a new car by the time they are done.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're sorry to hear of these difficulties, MIPS64. Please let us know if extra assistance is needed with your concern. We'd be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss your vehicle complications further. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> We're sorry to hear of these difficulties, MIPS64. Please let us know if extra assistance is needed with your concern. We'd be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss your vehicle complications further. We look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> Kristen A.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thanks, but the dealer has been great so far. They will be keeping the vehicle for a couple of weeks so they gave me a loaner.

Speaking of the loaner, it is a 2014 Malibu LS. It freaked me out when the engine turns off at a stop. I thought it was stalling on me. Is that a new thing for GM engines? No, it's not a hybrid model...


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Whelp, it's been a week and Cruze is still in the shop. They have removed all wiring from it. I have to run up and turn in my spare key because the whole thing has been re-keyed. Still not fixed yet though ha ha. Too bad the lemon law here is 2 years / 24,000 miles.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

After 10 days at the dealer I received a call my car is done. They had the nerve to pull it around to me with the check engine light on. Please expect a PM from me soon, Kristen.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow... CEL on right out of service. That's one heck of a service department.

Meanwhile, I hope someone gets your issues worked out soon. Just the thought of a completely new wiring system is a bit of a scary thought...



MIPS64 said:


> After 10 days at the dealer I received a call my car is done. They had the nerve to pull it around to me with the check engine light on. Please expect a PM from me soon, Kristen.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

My guess is they cleared the code when done for the service advisor to confirm work was done. It sat overnight because I could not make it in that day to pick it up. At that point the valet guy drives it around and the code comes back on. I am concerned that the code will simply be cleared just long enough for my bumper to bumper to expire and they will blame it on something not related to this repair job and charge me.

I went ahead and bought the GMPP. Hopefully that is more cost effective than to ditch the car but we will see.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

MIPS64 said:


> Interesting you should say that. Ever since the engine shield was cut for the fire recall, I have noticed there is a lot of water getting on top of the engine when it rains. We had a good size rain a couple of weeks ago so I am wondering if something electrical got wet.
> 
> EDIT: Here is what my engine looks like after driving in rain since the shield cut. I typically try and clean it up but since it had been raining so much I thought I'd wait to be sure.


This is what my engine compartment looks like with snow, ice and rain after nearly three years and with 32K miles on it. Never really cleaned it.

View attachment 116634


Main reason, I still have my original shield, with a strong argument against GM and this really stupid so-called recall on this shield causing engine fires due to some idiot not properly installing the oil filter cap that would cause an engine fire anyway as right over the top of the exhaust manifold. They said this recall is entirely voluntary and not really necessary, have this in writing. 

If they insisted on doing it anyway, would have wanted my money back on this thing. A major attraction to this vehicle is the fact they finally added an engine undercover shield. If I searched hard enough for photos of engines with only a couple of k miles on it. Look like a disaster hit it.

Putting four coils in a confined sealed plastic bag maybe not such a hot idea either, if just one coil goes bad, have to replaced the entire thing. Could have sealed it with a gasket and a couple of screws. 88 Supra is this way, just another throwaway part. Maybe not even a bad coil, just one poor connection would require replacement.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cruze is finally back. The check engine light was due to an oxygen sensor not being plugged in all the way. The reason it did not go off during their road test is the engine was already warm. When I went to pick it up it had sat overnight and the engine cooled which is what triggered it. 

I talked to the dealer about trade in. They will only give me $6k for this thing so I'm just going to ride it out at this point and hope that extended warranty serves me well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for providing this feedback, MIPS64. Please let us know if you ever have questions or concerns in the future. We'd be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

